# sand or not adding sand



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

my current set-up has bean cycling for 5 weeks now, I still have that dark green algae bloom.
but I have started the base of my 1st SW tank with too diffident grades of CC (Fine & Coarse)
but from other post that I have bean reading it sounds that the better base for a SW tank is marine safe sand that can become "Live sand" 

1) can my CC not become live CC?
2) is there any negatives from having CC and if so what are they?
3) if I do chows to go with sand should I
A) add it on top of the CC
B) remove the CC and then add sand


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

When you say different grades of crushed coral, I think this could be the determining factor. Can you post a picture of your sand bed so that we can see exactly what you have?


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

this is a close up of the CC in my tank.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Mattcot said:


> this is a close up of the CC in my tank.


There is no pic here Matt.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

have a look at this link sorry

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7582745/Tank/IMG_3329.JPG


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry Matt, my Spyware program lists that web site as high risk. I've never had that happen before, so I think i'll pass. Can you post the picture directly into the thread, rather than post a link? Its a JPG file, so the site will accept it directly. You will have to click on "Add New Post", rather than "Quick Reply".


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

*my CC*

here is the pic of my CC


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

That substrate size is larger than I would prefer, but its a tough decision to make. If you do leave it as is... which i'm inclined to do... I would suggest adding a power head to circulate water across the bottom of the tank, doing your best to prevent debris from settling into the crushed coral.

If you are looking for denitrification, you will probably not see much from this grain size. If this is the concern, then yes I would suggest you remove the cc and add a reef grade aragonite sand. 

If it was me, I'd leave it alone.


----------

